# Social Security



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

As a kid, it was a term that I had heard, but knew nothing about. When I started working part time, money was being taken out of my paycheck for it, but I still didn't really understand what it was. Some years later, I understood that it was for retirement and I had to be "old" to get it. Well fast forward a few days or weeks or years (time flies), I finally broke down and applied for it this week. I figure that officially makes me OLD!!  I guess it's time to put me out to pasture or the old folks home...


----------



## tropics (Nov 16, 2022)

Enjoy it you earned it
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2022)

I took mine at 62. Didn’t know how long I would live or if SS would be there when I wanted it. 
Al


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I took mine at 62. Didn’t know how long I would live or if SS would be there when I wanted it.
> Al


Al, the only way to get ahead with SS is to take it early and live beyond the government's life expectancy. We just need these younger people to keep working to pay for ours...


----------



## tbern (Nov 16, 2022)

congrats!!  you're not old, just experienced!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 16, 2022)

Planning to take mine at 62, next May.  The Mrs. has to wait another year as she's younger.  Then we have 3 years to wait for medicare.  I agree everyone should take it early and live much longer than expected.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2022)

I'm way to far away to dwell on it much but I didn't really understand it much when I was younger.  Also learned after mom died 2 years ago that's it. So now I see why you say to take it early.

Ryan


----------



## avidbow (Nov 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> As a kid, it was a term that I had heard, but knew nothing about. When I started working part time, money was being taken out of my paycheck for it, but I still didn't really understand what it was. Some years later, I understood that it was for retirement and I had to be "old" to get it. Well fast forward a few days or weeks or years (time flies), I finally broke down and applied for it this week. I figure that officially makes me OLD!!  I guess it's time to put me out to pasture or the old folks home...


I know juat how you feel !!!! Time DOES fly by!!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

MJB05615 said:


> Planning to take mine at 62, next May.  The Mrs. has to wait another year as she's younger.  Then we have 3 years to wait for medicare.  I agree everyone should take it early and live much longer than expected.


Good for you, Mike. Might as well get it when you can, while you can...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I'm way to far away to dwell on it much but I didn't really understand it much when I was younger.  Also learned after mom died 2 years ago that's it. So now I see why you say to take it early.
> 
> Ryan


Ryan, I guess I'm one of the fortunate ones in that I have a pension for life from the company I retired from that supports us, mostly. So I wasn't really focused on SS until my wife signed up for hers and suggested that I was leaving money on the table and she's right, usually 

I understand about it being a long ways away for you, but it will be here tomorrow...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

tbern said:


> congrats!!  you're not old, just experienced!!


Thank you, but sometimes my body begs to differ...


----------



## sandyut (Nov 16, 2022)

Congrats!  My wife is pulling hers, I am not old enough.  I am definitely more to the pulling it early group.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 16, 2022)

I filed my claim the day I turned 62, carpenters union pension too, three years later Medicare. No free lunch, every nickel was earned the hard way, I wear the aches and pain as a badge of honor. RAY


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> No free lunch, every nickel was earned the hard way, I wear the aches and pain as a badge of honor.


I know exactly what you mean...


----------



## Newglide (Nov 16, 2022)

Congratulations!! Yeah once you hit 50 it becomes a goal. Hope you enjoy it


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 16, 2022)

Congrats on living long enough to collect it.  Up here we get it at 65--sadly not available early.  I don't know, but if your SS is better than our OAS (Old age security).  I get $685.50 a month, and applied as soon as possible--(Big Sigh), 8 years ago.  So at your age, you're still a young pup.  
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> carpenters union pension too


For life . . I'll be 62 end of December . Just got my letter for my second Carpenters pension . Started drawing the first one at 55 .


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 16, 2022)

Good deal guys I unfortunately went out on disability at 50 lost all other pensions.

Warren


----------



## mike243 (Nov 16, 2022)

_back when I started working the early retirement was at 58, now its 62 maybe but think full retirement is 65-67 , wife sez 2-3 more years not sure i got that left in me_


----------



## Colin1230 (Nov 16, 2022)

Financial Advisors say to draw SS as soon as possible.  I retired early at age 60 with a company pension after 40 years with the gas company.  The pension plan bridged my SS until age 62.  Damn, that was nice.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 16, 2022)

Someone here about 30 miles away from me is gonna have a nice retirement...just sold farmground for $30,000 / acre, beat the old record by about $4000 ...some pretty good security as well...except what's paid in for taxes.

Ryan


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

Newglide said:


> Congratulations!! Yeah once you hit 50 it becomes a goal. Hope you enjoy it


My goal when I turned 50 was to pay off the house and become debt free. Then it was to live long enough to enjoy the fruits of my labors...


GaryHibbert said:


> Congrats on living long enough to collect it.  Up here we get it at 65--sadly not available early.  I don't know, but if your SS is better than our OAS (Old age security).  I get $685.50 a month, and applied as soon as possible--(Big Sigh), 8 years ago.  So at your age, you're still a young pup.
> Gary


Thanks Gary. Now the goal is to live ling enough to beat the system. My SS is considerably more than your OAS...


mike243 said:


> _back when I started working the early retirement was at 58, now its 62 maybe but think full retirement is 65-67 , wife sez 2-3 more years not sure i got that left in me_


Mike, there was no way I could work until I was 65-67, I definitely didn't have that in me. But sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do...


Colin1230 said:


> Financial Advisors say to draw SS as soon as possible.  I retired early at age 60 with a company pension after 40 years with the gas company.  The pension plan bridged my SS until age 62.  Damn, that was nice.


Mine said that, too as long as you've got your financial house in order. Lots of debt and/or no appreciable savings means working a lot longer and waiting to draw SS...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Someone here about 30 miles away from me is gonna have a nice retirement...just sold farmground for $30,000 / acre, beat the old record by about $4000 ...some pretty good security as well...except what's paid in for taxes.
> 
> Ryan


I wouldn't mind having a bunch of farmland to sell for that price, but hopefully it remains as farmland. I, for one, appreciate and respect what farmers do for us all...


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 16, 2022)

I'd been paying into S.S. since my first summer job at J.C.Penney's while in High School (I think it was '69) and I didn't know what it was. Just another tax. I retired at 65 in '18 and don't feel one bit guilty about collecting. I paid more into S.S. over the years than into my 401k.
You're not ready for the "Old Folks Home" but ready to sit back and enjoy the fruits of your life-long labors...


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> don't feel one bit guilty about collecting.


As you shouldn't . It's your money . I started working when I was 14 . Payed in a long time waiting for the day I could get my money back .


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 16, 2022)

smokeymose said:


> I'd been paying into S.S. since my first summer job at J.C.Penney's while in High School (I think it was '69) and I didn't know what it was. Just another tax. I retired at 65 in '18 and don't feel one bit guilty about collecting. I paid more into S.S. over the years than into my 401k.
> You're not ready for the "Old Folks Home" but ready to sit back and enjoy the fruits of your life-long labors...


I started working at 15 and my first job was bagging groceries at Winn Dixie making $1.65/hr. and I have never NOT had a job since, my dad wouldn't tolerate me being unemployed. So no, I don't feel guilty and yes, I am deserving of the fruits of my "life-long labors". 

I have never made the comparison between what I paid in FICA and my 401K, but that would be an interesting comparison. I feel sure that I've paid more in FICA...


----------



## DRKsmoking (Nov 16, 2022)

yup,  smart  to do. 
Here it is called CPP ( Canada Pension Plan ), I took mine at age 60. 
Did the math and they say it takes about 15 years to break even with the difference , than if you do not take until 65 ( higher amounts the later you wait.

Than at 65 I can also collect Old Age Security

David


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 16, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> I took mine at 62. Didn’t know how long I would live or if SS would be there when I wanted it.
> Al


Exactly what I plan on doing in 16 months


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 16, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I started working at 15 and my first job was bagging groceries at Winn Dixie making $1.65/hr.


My first job was cleaning floors in Grocery stores after they closed on the weekend . Don't even know what I made .
At 17 I worked as an Usher in a movie theater . $1.90 an hour and 2 free movie passes plus all the concession stand girls you could win over . Hands down the best damn job I ever had .


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 16, 2022)

On a related note, all you military retirees will get an 8.7% COLA increase in your retirement checks in 2023.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Nov 16, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> Exactly what I plan on doing in 16 months


Dang , you're old. I  have to wait 17 months.


----------



## BigW. (Nov 16, 2022)

Early or Late Retirement
		


You tell me how long you're gonna live and we can get it figured out:)  Also depends on age of spouse and earnings.  Benefits go up 8% a year past FRA until 70.  That is a pretty good return.  But, if you can retire at 62 and do what you want...that's pretty darn awesome too.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 16, 2022)

Turning 64 next week.  Wife is ahead of me by a couple. Our finance people tell us to hold out on collecting SSI.  MN is one of the @#$%& states that taxes SSI payouts.  They regard it as "earned income".
Once I get to 65 and go on Medicrap, the options are wide open.  Wife provides my healthcare and she retires at that point.
My 401K's will payout much better than SSI especially if I hold out to 67 after this recession stabilizes .



Brokenhandle said:


> Someone here about 30 miles away from me is gonna have a nice retirement...just sold farmground for $30,000 / acre, beat the old record by about $4000 ...some pretty good security as well...except what's paid in for taxes.
> 
> Ryan


Wow!  Is that for wet (irrigated) farmland?
We're cringing up here that RRV land is hitting $5k


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 17, 2022)

GS, Congratz on making it to the age when most body parts ache and you forget why you came into the room ! :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 17, 2022)

I almost 2 years without a paycheck.  Been waiting for IRA to recover before making a withdraw but going to happen soon.  Counting the months before SS!  7 to go.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 17, 2022)

BigW. said:


> But, if you can retire at 62 and do what you want...that's pretty darn awesome too.


I retired at 56 and I get a pension for life which is rare these days and becoming extinct. When people ask how I did it, I tell them it was my plan 40 years ago, not last week, to be in the position to retire early. That includes being debt free except for normal monthly expenses. I also tell folks who want to retire, do it if you can, but you have to have something to do. Can't just sit in the house watching TV all day or whatever. For me, that's fishing, which is something I love, and occasionally I get paid to take others...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 17, 2022)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I almost 2 years without a paycheck.  Been waiting for IRA to recover before making a withdraw but going to happen soon.  Counting the months before SS!  7 to go.


Brian, 7 months will go by in the blink of an eye...


----------



## LoydB (Nov 17, 2022)

I'm five years away from being able to claim it. At the moment, I like my job and the money it brings in, and am concerned about the 3-year gap between 62 and when Medicare kicks in, so I'll probably hang out another 8 years before pulling the ripcord. Congrats on making it!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 17, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Turning 64 next week.  Wife is ahead of me by a couple. Our finance people tell us to hold out on collecting SSI.  MN is one of the @#$%& states that taxes SSI payouts.  They regard it as "earned income".
> Once I get to 65 and go on Medicrap, the options are wide open.  Wife provides my healthcare and she retires at that point.
> My 401K's will payout much better than SSI especially if I hold out to 67 after this recession stabilizes .
> 
> ...


No, just for flat black soil, no irrigation around us. It's undeveloped and will stay that way...as farmland.

Ryan


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> My goal when I turned 50 was to pay off the house and become debt free. Then it was to live long enough to enjoy the fruits of my labors...
> 
> Thanks Gary. Now the goal is to live ling enough to beat the system. My SS is considerably more than your OAS...
> 
> ...





GonnaSmoke said:


> My SS is considerably more than your OAS...


Yeah, ours is pretty bad--pays about half my mortgage.
Gary


----------



## bill ace 350 (Nov 17, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> I retired at 56 and I get a pension for life which is rare these days and becoming extinct. When people ask how I did it, I tell them it was my plan 40 years ago, not last week, to be in the position to retire early. That includes being debt free except for normal monthly expenses. I also tell folks who want to retire, do it if you can, but you have to have something to do. Can't just sit in the house watching TV all day or whatever. For me, that's fishing, which is something I love, and occasionally I get paid to take others...


i am so thankful that I get a monthly Military retirement check....

Few more years working for Uncle Sam and I'll get a second retirement, then Social Security..... plus my health benefits


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Nov 17, 2022)

Geez, there are a lot of old folks around here.  

I took mine at 66, which was FRA for my birth year.  Everyone's situation is different, but I couldn't make the numbers work to take it at 62 unless I assumed I was going to die pretty young -- younger than I was planning, for sure.

One simplified way to look at it is that the amount you collect per month is quite a bit less if you take it early than if you wait.  Granted, you've collected, say, 4 years of benefits by the time you'd start collecting anything by waiting, but once you start collecting at the higher rate, you eventually "catch up" with the total amount you will have collected by taking it early.  Once you pass this "break even" point, you're money ahead for the rest of your life.  

I probably could have been better off waiting until the maximum age -- 70 for me, I think -- but my problem is I no longer had a job, and I didn't want to begin withdrawing from my IRAs for a couple more years.  I needed the Social Security cash to make that work.


----------



## schlotz (Nov 17, 2022)

We are both lucky enough that our combined pensions have allowed us to hold off until 70.  While we obviously had to manage the budget we've done quite nicely without having to sacrifice.  Good news, I'll be 70 late next year and the wife a year later.  The ss checks will definitely be welcome.


----------



## mneeley490 (Nov 17, 2022)

I'd retire tomorrow if I could afford it. But I have to admit that I haven't looked into it seriously yet. Things like that tend to put me to sleep. But I do know that I won't get full SSI benefits until I hit 67. So 5-1/2 years to go.
I just hope all the bozos in Congress can keep their hands off of it. It's not an entitlement, nor another source of revenue. We spent our lives earning it, it's ours.  But they all seem like a pack of wolves that have Little Red Riding Hood surrounded.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 17, 2022)

bill ace 350 said:


> i am so thankful that I get a monthly Military retirement check....


Thank you for your service...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2022)

62 here, I happen to like my  job and plan on working until at least 65. I do 12hr shifts and it works out to about 182 days a year. On top of that I get 5 weeks of vacation a year and can bank up to 240 hours. Not to mention holiday time. It's not too bad a deal. Currently I don't have enough hobbies to keep me busy if I retire early. 

Chris


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> 62 here, I happen to like my  job and plan on working until at least 65. I do 12hr shifts and it works out to about 182 days a year. On top of that I get 5 weeks of vacation a year and can bank up to 240 hours. Not to mention holiday time. It's not too bad a deal. Currently I don't have enough hobbies to keep me busy if I retire early.
> 
> Chris


Get another kettle or 2,  that will keep you busy.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 17, 2022)

clifish said:


> Get another kettle or 2,  that will keep you busy.


Then I'd have to start exercising and that's against my religion.


----------



## clifish (Nov 17, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> Then I'd have to start exercising and that's against my religion.


OK then get a couple more beer poles,  you can run between them until you pass out.


----------



## SherryT (Nov 17, 2022)

I took mine at 62 (got my first check in March), but it was increased after my hubs passed in May.

Unless something changes, I'm OK.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 17, 2022)

SherryT said:


> I took mine at 62 (got my first check in March), but it was increased after my hubs passed in May.
> 
> Unless something changes, I'm OK.


Sorry to read about losing your Husband.
Lost my my brother in May, too.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> 62 here, I happen to like my  job and plan on working until at least 65. I do 12hr shifts and it works out to about 182 days a year. On top of that I get 5 weeks of vacation a year and can bank up to 240 hours. Not to mention holiday time. It's not too bad a deal. Currently I don't have enough hobbies to keep me busy if I retire early.
> 
> Chris


Sounds a lot like my job. I worked rotating 12 hour shifts. In a 28 day rotation I worked 14 days(or nights) and was off 14, 6 weeks of vacation plus 96 hours of holiday time which we had to take, no banking or carry over. Could work all the overtime I wanted, but I avoided most of it. I could've taken my pension at 55.

I liked my job and had no real plans to retire before 60, but after a bout with cancer and my father passing away around the same time, I realized that life was short and being financially ready, I packed it in at 56. I miss my job sometimes, but no regrets...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 18, 2022)

Two years ago at 59 work went to a 6 day week and I had a long commute.  Also adding in a real prick of a boss.  First one in all my years.  Our manager told them he would make us do 6 days every week but suggested just every other week.  They fired him.  He ended up going home and killed himself.  So sad.  My boss stepped into the position. I had enough and turned in my notice.  Still got to make another year until SS but so enjoying the time.  Glad I did it.Just need to find a women now with a paycheck


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 18, 2022)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Sounds a lot like my job. I worked rotating 12 hour shifts. In a 28 day rotation I worked 14 days(or nights) and was off 14, 6 weeks of vacation plus 96 hours of holiday time which we had to take, no banking or carry over. Could work all the overtime I wanted, but I avoided most of it. I could've taken my pension at 55.
> 
> I liked my job and had no real plans to retire before 60, but after a bout with cancer and my father passing away around the same time, I realized that life was short and being financially ready, I packed it in at 56. I miss my job sometimes, but no regrets...



I work the day shift schedule. I used to do the overnight schedule when the kids were in school. It helped save us some money on daycare and vacation going to their sporting events. I couldn't handle it anymore. It's tough staying awake at 3:00 am when your an elder. 

I normally take every other Wednesday and Thursday off during the months of June, July and August. It's nice to only work every other week during the summer.

Chris


----------



## clifish (Nov 18, 2022)

gmc2003 said:


> I work the day shift schedule. I used to do the overnight schedule when the kids were in school. It helped save us some money on daycare and vacation going to their sporting events. I couldn't handle it anymore. It's tough staying awake at 3:00 am when your an elder.
> 
> I normally take every other Wednesday and Thursday off during the months of June, July and August. It's nice to only work every other week during the summer.
> 
> Chris


yeah that daycare is a killer,  at one point (pre Sept 11)  we were paying upwards of $21K/year for both.  We used to call it the second mortgage on a house we did not have.  Had no choice,  the wife always had a great job (at least $ wise) and I had the flexibility to take off (own business) to stay home if one of the kids got sick.  Cost of living too much here for one salary at the time.

It was a tough choice then, there are even times now we question if it was the right thing to do and they are 21 and 24.  But it allowed us to pay off our house by age 47,  fully fund both kids college funds,  build a second house with no mortgage and fully fund our 401K's.  No pension for us and no lifetime healthcare,  I would love to retire now (55) but the 10 years of self funding medical scares the crap out of me.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 18, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> I probably could have been better off waiting until the maximum age -- 70 for me, I think -- but my problem is I no longer had a job, and *I didn't want to begin withdrawing from my IRAs for a couple more years*. I needed the Social Security cash to make that work.


I had a similar plan and went into semi retirement at 62. But I didn't pick a specific age, (although I did the break even calculation for taking SS early) to start benefits. I planned to wait until our combined benefit rose to a certain payout, and planned to use SS along with withdrawals from pensions and IRA.  The three-legged stool plan.  

Then the markets turned down in 2022, so we took SS earlier than planned to offset the sequence of return risk in our IRAs.  That means, if you take IRA money when the share price is low, you have to sell more shares. And you never get those shares back.  Bottom line, everyone is different and there are a ton of choices out there.  That said many of my friends have opted for early payments or FRA, I don't know anyone that stuck it out until 70.


----------



## SherryT (Nov 18, 2022)

Fueling Around said:


> Sorry to read about losing your Husband.
> Lost my my brother in May, too.


Thank you.


----------



## YooperSmoker (Nov 20, 2022)

Went on disability in Sept. of 2011 due to a neck injury at the NPS
still dealing with the trauma , have good days and bad ones
go on Medicare in Jan. don't plan on going to do any more medical stuff
if at all possible [had enough]


----------



## PulledPorkSandwich (Nov 21, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> Then the markets turned down in 2022, so we took SS earlier than planned to offset the sequence of return risk in our IRAs.  That means, if you take IRA money when the share price is low, you have to sell more shares. And you never get those shares back.


I was lucky enough to be able to make my decisions when the market was high, costing fewer shares to make withdrawals.  Moreover, I was able to live on after-tax savings for almost 6 years , in part because the market was high and growing.  That allowed me to minimize my taxable income and, as a result, qualify for subsidized Obama-care during that time.  When I reached 65, as I was running out of after-tax savings, I was able to ditch O-care for Medicare, then one year later begin IRA withdrawals -- and increasing my taxable income.

With the volatile markets now, I'm struggling to figure out if I should pay off my house.  I owe about $60K on it at about 6% interest (the mortgage is about 20 years old).  For a very long time, my annual return on investments was well in excess of that, so I didn't pay if off.  Now things are a bit different.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 22, 2022)

PulledPorkSandwich said:


> That allowed me to minimize my taxable income and, as a result, qualify for subsidized Obama-care during that time.


We did the same thing.  I did keep a close eye on year end dividends and the upper income cap, and did not exceed it for 3 years.  Then in 2021 I went over... but that was after a new bill came out limiting the cost of insurance to 6% of your income.  I had to only payback $3,200.  Before that I think the penalty was to repay 100%. 


PulledPorkSandwich said:


> With the volatile markets now, I'm struggling to figure out if I should pay off my house.


That one is a moving target. Using savings to pay down your mortgage moves your most liquid asset (cash) to a very non-liquid asset (your house). But until the market turns around, you  might not be earning the 6% return.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 22, 2022)

Closed my business and retired at 59.  As long as tax laws are the same I will apply in 2024.  As long as investment income doesn't impact the payments I want it sooner rather than later.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 23, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> Closed my business and retired at 59.  As long as tax laws are the same I will apply in 2024.  As long as investment income doesn't impact the payments I want it sooner rather than later.


The taxes paid on SS are based on income ranges with several steps. At some point a higher income can raise Medicare payments too. 






						Benefits Planner | Income Taxes And Your Social Security Benefit | SSA
					

This Social Security planner page explains when you may have to pay income taxes on your Social Security benefits.




					www.ssa.gov


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Nov 23, 2022)

Won't be long and hopefully I'll join the SS group.


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 23, 2022)

thirdeye said:


> The taxes paid on SS are based on income ranges with several steps. At some point a higher income can raise Medicare payments too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Understand that.  I hit the maximum for enough years to qualify the maximum amount of social security based on age I start receiving benefits.  My concern is whether they change the tax laws so investment income phases out social security payments.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 24, 2022)

daspyknows said:


> Understand that.  I hit the maximum for enough years to qualify the maximum amount of social security based on age I start receiving benefits.  My concern is whether they change the tax laws so investment income phases out social security payments.


I think there will be changes down the road that affect younger people, like raising the full retirement age for instance.  I did see that the taxable maximum income went from $147,000 in 2022 to $160,000 for 2023, but I don't know if this will shore-up SS or just keep up with inflation.


----------

